

What's up with HN availability? - mschuster91

I know about the DDoS attacks from a couple of days ago, but over the whole day I get CloudFlare error messages when on HN, this time the &quot;downtime&quot; was half an hour long... is that DDoS still going on?<p>Side note: I also get lots of nginx error messages when replying...
======
zachlatta
Looks like they've migrated to CloudFlare and have been running into some
issues. I assume that they'll get it sorted out over the next week or so.

